# 481 review



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

Cyclingnews has a nice little reviw of the 481 up:
http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech/?id=2005/reviews/look_481sl


----------



## WBC (Nov 11, 2004)

*Thanks for the link!*

I love reading reviews of my bike.


----------

